# long eared hedgehog



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi
I am soon to be the owner of a long eared hedgehog. Have done as much reading as I can find on the web (not much that isn't APH) and the current owner is being very helpful but I'd love any extra advice from people who already keep these...
Thanks!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

jerboa said:


> Hi
> I am soon to be the owner of a long eared hedgehog. Have done as much reading as I can find on the web (not much that isn't APH) and the current owner is being very helpful but I'd love any extra advice from people who already keep these...
> Thanks!


Contact Cat and Ditta as i know they have 1.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cat an ditta have a couple 

Young_gun an stubeanz and Tan also have experiece with these too : victory:

and steveuk breeds them : victory:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks! I'm new to this forum, whats the etiquette? Is it Ok to PM someone out of the blue?
cheers from the newbie!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> cat an ditta have a couple
> 
> Young_gun an stubeanz and Tan also have experiece with these too : victory:
> 
> and steveuk breeds them : victory:


I didnt know how many they actually have but should of guessed they wouldnt leave it at just one :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I didnt know how many they actually have but should of guessed they wouldnt leave it at just one :whistling2:


 
im sure they have a ickle boy an a ickle gurl 


the lil gurl is evil lol or she was she she got her...........bit straight through my effin jacket an took a chunk outta mi arm :lol2::lol2:


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

jerboa said:


> Thanks! I'm new to this forum, whats the etiquette? Is it Ok to PM someone out of the blue?
> cheers from the newbie!



yer its fine lol i do it all the time =]


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Blimey! Don't tell me that! 
How do I find these peoples details to beg their advice?
Ta muchly


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

click on community an hit search members hun :2thumb:


aye lol people dont mind surprise pm's on here :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Aw, thanks I likes friendly forums!!! Will give it a go...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Aw, thanks I likes friendly forums!!! Will give it a go...


no worries hun chances are that cat an ditta will see this thread anyways too an give you a shout on here : victory:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

great! I am a very excited potential hedgepig owner!!! Used to rescue and release native hedgehogs but this will be first pet hedgie!:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> great! I am a very excited potential hedgepig owner!!! Used to rescue and release native hedgehogs but this will be first pet hedgie!:2thumb:


 
LOL bless 

the wait of them coming is terrible your like a kid at xmas lol i know i was when waiting for mine :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol2: You should have seen me waiting for my puppy! Longest 2 weeks ever! But well worth the wait!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwwww what puppy do you have ?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

He's a Utonagan x British Inuit. Very handsome boy! :2thumb: about 8 months old now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> He's a Utonagan x British Inuit. Very handsome boy! :2thumb: about 8 months old now.


 
Oooooooo you like nordics an sleds too then :2thumb:

nice one i have 1 or 2 or maybes 5 actually here lol 

mine are huskies mal an huskamute though :lol2:

i would love to add an inuit in at some point :flrt::flrt:

i know who i will bugg for that puppa dawg :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

jerboa said:


> He's a Utonagan x British Inuit. Very handsome boy! :2thumb: about 8 months old now.


cute! Pics are a must for all pets btw in the forum! haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> cute! Pics are a must for all pets btw in the forum! haha


 
i totally second joe on that 

get some pics put up in the domestic section :2thumb:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh Ok. is it easy to do? 
I am merely an egg...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Oh Ok. is it easy to do?
> I am merely an egg...


 
do you have a photo bucket account ?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

this may explain better 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-pictures/79987-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Ah. No. I don't have photo bucket. bum. any other way to do it?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

it dont take long to upload an sort out 

is the link on that link i gave you to upload it ?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Just read the link - I'll have ago tomorrow. Too knackered to understand technology today. relandscaped 4 vivs today and had about enough of thinking...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Just read the link - I'll have ago tomorrow. Too knackered to understand technology today. relandscaped 4 vivs today and had about enough of thinking...


 
LOL okies let you off but will hold you to the pics haha 

ooooooo so whats else have you got pet wise then ?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol2: Allsorts! Will try to get some pics of the menagerie on tomorrow...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> :lol2: Allsorts! Will try to get some pics of the menagerie on tomorrow...


Okies cool 

Pah i was expecting a list there tut :lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Hehehehehehe well pride and joy are my lesser egyptian jerboas which have bred in captivity (not for me yet though!)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Hehehehehehe well pride and joy are my lesser egyptian jerboas which have bred in captivity (not for me yet though!)


 
oooooooo cool an come on what else do you have ? all animals reps too :lol2:

dont be shy you cant be round here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> oooooooo cool an come on what else do you have ? all animals reps too :lol2:
> 
> dont be shy you cant be round here :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


not when emma about anyway!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> not when emma about anyway!


you know you luffs me joe :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol2: well you asked for it! I have bunnies inc. a continental giant and a guinea pig. Sugar glider (yep, he's got friends coming ASAP - its a long story...) Chinchilla. Acacia Rats (with pups) Duprasi (with pups) Multi mammates (lots of multimammates!!!) zebra, harvest, pygmy and turkish spiny mice. Gerbils. Tortoises. Salamander. Axolotyl. Land Hermit Crab. Aquatic Frogs. Goldfish. Plus the jerbs and the pup... hope I haven't left anyone out... hedgehog, more gliders and mouse-like hamsters coming this month! :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> :lol2: well you asked for it! I have bunnies inc. a continental giant and a guinea pig. Sugar glider (yep, he's got friends coming ASAP - its a long story...) Chinchilla. Acacia Rats (with pups) Duprasi (with pups) Multi mammates (lots of multimammates!!!) zebra, harvest, pygmy and turkish spiny mice. Gerbils. Tortoises. Salamander. Axolotyl. Land Hermit Crab. Aquatic Frogs. Goldfish. Plus the jerbs and the pup... hope I haven't left anyone out... hedgehog, more gliders and mouse-like hamsters coming this month! :2thumb:


okies well...............where is you loacted then huh?


wow im liking ya list :no1:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> you know you luffs me joe :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


:whistling2:

hmmmm.

haha i luvs ya really

wheres my skunk!?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> :whistling2:
> 
> hmmmm.
> 
> ...


an so you should pah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> an so you should pah :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


Oh an your skunk aint born yet :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

i may try for husky x skunk what do you think :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> Oh an your skunk aint born yet :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> i may try for husky x skunk what do you think :whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
that would be a hunk right? haha or skusky!

either way ill have one! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> that would be a hunk right? haha or skusky!
> 
> either way ill have one! :lol2:


Okies cool when she comes in season i will put kaimi to her then :whistling2::lol2::lol2:

an its skusky okies thats cool :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks. Its quite a tame list by most peoples standards I think but I'm trying to get experienced with easier critters before I go for anything really exotic... would love a skunk one day but I am very much at the research stage...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Thanks. Its quite a tame list by most peoples standards I think but I'm trying to get experienced with easier critters before I go for anything really exotic... would love a skunk one day but I am very much at the research stage...


 
i have a few skunks :whistling2::lol2:

where abouts you located ?

cos do your dups breed ? i would love dups :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm in Herts. How about you?
Yeah my Doops have bred, I have two pups just at the waddling around stage! She had 5 but destroyed the other 3. It was a first litter though and she's looked after the two survivors brilliantly. 
They are great critters, sadly underated but one of my favourites! They sleep on their backs with their feet in the air!


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you breed skunks?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

jerboa said:


> Do you breed skunks?


 
nopes i dont breed them all mine are boys lol 

but i wants some dups i love dups :flrt::flrt:

im in yorkshire in the west halifax


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

ah. bit far away then. they are well worth having, just been laughing at my babies they are driving their mum nuts!


----------

